# Old Mr. Boston Rye Whiskey bottle - circa 1936?



## mmerry2 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an Old Mr. Boston Straight Rye Whiskey bottle that my grandfather had given to me.  The label on the back has a copyright of 1936.  The markings on the bottom say "12-7 Design Patent Applied For. R174."  Can someone tell me how common it is and if it's worth anything?

 Thanks!!! 

 Mike


----------



## mmerry2 (Jan 2, 2010)

...and here is the back of the bottle.

 Mike


----------

